# Heavy feeding /General feeding



## hero4u2b (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi everyone. I am wondering if anybody here use's the heavy feeding dose's verse's the general feeding. I have just moved up to full general feeding with the FF line up. meaning using exactly what they say for general feeding not less.. I was using less  ( 2 tbls instead of 3 ) but now the plants are larger and in their last few weeks of flower and I was thinking about stepping it up but didnt know if that was for . say outdoor grows or anything.. I would like to use MORE. lol but at the same time.. dont want to stress or burn or do anything to hurt the plants at this time. Thanks   Hero


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 15, 2011)

I always start out in veg using 1/4 strength of the manufacturer recomendations, then I increase it every couple weeks to half, then to 3/4 until I reach the manufafturer full strength dose, but I don't go over that as I feel like that would cross over to wasting what they don't take up, even if they don't burn.


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 15, 2011)

Step it up, if its too much the leaf tips will tell you, the only way too know is feed them.

i feed full strength from about 3 week with seeeds and sooner with clones, i use GH though.


----------



## hero4u2b (Jun 15, 2011)

Fox farm has 2 sets of directions on the back of their bottles.. " general feeding and heavy feeding" on their nutes.. I want to give more but am afraid.. dont want to hurt them since I am so close to them being ready.. The leaves since I switched to 12/12 completly look unhealty.. I use a tsb of cal/mag every feeding but they are like curled up discolored and they were falling off until I realized they needed to be watered more.. Sorry to get off track.. Well I think I will go up a lil.. not to full heavy feeding but instead of the reccomended 3 tbls ect maybe 4 instead of the heavy feedings 1/2 cup recomdation and see how they look.. Thanks  Hero


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 15, 2011)

hero4u2b said:
			
		

> Fox farm has 2 sets of directions on the back of their bottles.. " general feeding and heavy feeding" on their nutes.. I want to give more but am afraid.. dont want to hurt them since I am so close to them being ready.. The leaves since I switched to 12/12 completly look unhealty.. I use a tsb of cal/mag every feeding but they are like curled up discolored and they were falling off until I realized they needed to be watered more.. Sorry to get off track.. Well I think I will go up a lil.. not to full heavy feeding but instead of the reccomended 3 tbls ect maybe 4 instead of the heavy feedings 1/2 cup recomdation and see how they look.. Thanks Hero


 
The leaves can be droopy from over watering too. Do you have any pics we could use to diagnose?


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 15, 2011)

Now that i realize you are late in flower and have leaf issues, im not so sure upping the nutes is correct. you got pics ?


----------



## hero4u2b (Jun 15, 2011)

I will go take a few.. brb


----------



## hero4u2b (Jun 15, 2011)

Damn I am so forgetfull.. my lights are off I cant get in there.. Sorry but Thanks for being so attentive everyone.. I can post a few pics of the leaves tomorrow.. I wasnt really worring about it because I was focused more on bud development ect.. But Thanks and I wll post a few in the morning.. Hero


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hero, 

I re read your OP and realize i didnt see you were in late flower, sorry about that.


----------



## hero4u2b (Jun 15, 2011)

O Alkoloild I know that after I water the leaves wil drop.. and then sometimes my plants leaves are like standing up torword the lights.. like they are loving life.. but these are discolored.. rusty looking brittle.. and just not like when they were in veg stage and healthy deep green color.. Thanks  Hero


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 15, 2011)

hero4u2b said:
			
		

> O Alkoloild I know that after I water the leaves wil drop.. and then sometimes my plants leaves are like standing up torword the lights.. like they are loving life.. but these are discolored.. rusty looking brittle.. and just not like when they were in veg stage and healthy deep green color.. Thanks Hero


 
well it comes down to alot of things. 

Are the leaves dried up at all or just changing color? 
are they disformed? 
whats your soil PH? 
what ALL have you been feeding them? just post the NPK and any trace minerals it contains.
what type of water do you use?
Do you know what its trace element analysis is?
is the rustiness spots or patches or just a creeping color up the leaves? 

this late into flowering your leaves should be going through nitrogen loss in the lower branches fading up the plant with a yellow color. since it is using its last bit of nitrogen to get energy into the flowers. you really need high amounts of phosphorous this late in bloom.


----------



## Herm (Jun 15, 2011)

I run the fox farms line up and I just follow the chart exactly pretty much the entire cycle.

What size pots are you in and how big are the plants?  It may be a root growth issue.


----------



## Herm (Jun 15, 2011)

I also get rusty looking brittle leaves at the very bottom of my plants in mid to late flower.  I assumed it was a lack of light issue and they were feeding the plant what was left in them before they dropped off.  Will be interesting to see if it might be something else!


----------



## hero4u2b (Jun 16, 2011)

I use large 7 gallon black nursery pots but I still beleive they are rootbound.. Every pot I transplanted into they were so...and the leaves even up top seem rather curled down which after time begin to change color in spots and eventually fall off.. I currently am into the 5th week of flower.. I use big bloom and tiger bloom and cal/mag every other watering. which is every other day.. I have to water.. the medium is FFOF and I PH my water after adding all nutes to between 6,3 and 6,8 and dont go up or down if they are in that range.. the water is out of my sink but I let it sit for at least 24 hours. more like 48,, Usually I have to use PH up because of the tiger bloom..In veg it was PH down with the grow big. Thanks Hero


----------



## hero4u2b (Jun 16, 2011)

Here a couple pics of the leaf issue I was refering to. The 2700k spetrum light thou kind of hides true color.. can barley see.. u can see the curled upness thou..notice the shape of the leaves up top near the cola? wierd  Thanks Hero


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 16, 2011)

hero ... this is the problem of not having a ec meter. different kind of plants different kind of fert needs. For example the mandalas that i have i cannot give more then 1.8ec or it is overfert. But some other strains you can push it to 2, 3 or even 4 ( has i have seen some ppl doing ) if you have the correct light ( more light more ferts ).

Possibly you are having the normal fadding of leaves ... But without a EC meter you cannot "push" the feeding so good as if you had one. Much more time left ? If more then 14 days i would give it the full dose.

I don't think rootbound is a issue here. You have really big pots ( 7 gallons are 26 liters ).


----------



## hero4u2b (Jun 16, 2011)

Do you need a EC meter for soil BHO ?  I am still learning here. I thought that was more for hydro grows,  I am going to go ahead and start uping the nutes to heavy feeding.. I will up it a Tsb at a time.. I know when my plants were in veg stage the . all  the leaves were a healthy deep green color with no problems what so ever.. I have to think much of this is due to flowering and possibly a few other missing elements such as better lighting ect... Next grow thou I will be much more prepared.. Thanks alot for everything. Hero


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 16, 2011)

In my opinion YES. PH meter and EC meter. Digital. For the price it costs and the benefits it gives it is a most. That way you can control and just not guess what you are feeding them. I don't use the ferts that you are giving so i'm no much help on those. But i guess that big bloom is basic food and tiger bloom are additives or booster ?


----------



## hero4u2b (Jun 16, 2011)

Well Big bloom  says liquid plant food  it is 0.01-0.3-0.7 Natural and organic with earthworm castings and bat guano supposadly it is a catylist to use with grow big and tiger bloom but beyond me. lol  tiger bloom says extra strength fertilizer it is rated 2-8-4 Tiger O Ps  tiger bloom does state on the bottle it comtains trace elements for abundent blooms and buds.. Thanks Hero


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 16, 2011)

It is the oposite ... I think ... The Tiger is basic food and the big additives. But really i don't know enough of them to help you out. sorry my man


----------



## hero4u2b (Jun 16, 2011)

NP  Thanks for the input. Hero


----------



## Herm (Jun 17, 2011)

I think you may be over watering.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't know soil growing but according to my grow bible, yu are actually having either a P or K deficiency. Since yu are giving them those very nutes makes me suspect that either yu are not giving nearly enough for the flower growing which will rob mobile nutes from the leaves or yu are having a nute lockout for some reason. Go back and have a close look at how to feed with those ferts. (a stupid question for ya.) are yu sure yu are giving them tablespoons (Tbsp) and not confusing that with teaspoons(tsp)? I did that one time on my measuring cup. I was looking at Tbsp and thinking tsp and gave way too much, and had to seriously dilute. Yu may need to up that nute regimen considerably.


----------



## Herm (Jun 17, 2011)

hero4u2b said:
			
		

> every other watering. which is every other day..



How much water are you giving them?  If you are watering every other day I think you may be over watering unless you have some HUGE plants.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 17, 2011)

I also just read that if yu are using hard water or water that is softened with salt that yu can have a nute lockout, and that will cause the deficiencies that yu may be seeing...Where are the leaves showing the problems? what color are the stems?


----------

